# Magic mike flag system



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Man this thing has a strange name and sure confused the girl at the checkout when I bought it. I just had to picke one up so hopefully it's the real deal! I never really liked flagging out of my blind anyways. Maybe I can get my novice hunting partners to flag for once! I guess it's supposed to take focus off the blinds. I may need a coat of tan paint to help disquise it better.

Anyone use one? tips?


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

ive used them. Its not a super durable product. I would take good care of it.

Other than that pretty self explanatory hit them with it on the edges. It simply is nice that it gets some focus off the blinds. I like them.


----------

